
3D printing titanium and the bin of broken dreams - prostoalex
http://pencerw.com/feed/2015/3/15/3d-printing-titanium-and-the-bin-of-broken-dreams
======
jessaustin
The issues with part flex during the build process seem inherent to the
"printing" technology. I wonder if the best way around this for metal might be
to print a wax (or similar material) part, and then cast. Lost-wax casting
would be difficult for the consumer, and if I'm to believe "How It's Made" is
largely handwork even in industry. However, it might also be a process that
could be improved by new, programmable tools.

~~~
VLM
Casting has similar entertaining issues with shrinkage and voids and embedded
stresses. The thin parts and edges will cool much quicker than the edges.

You could anneal a block, and EDM the whole thing. Probably cheaper than the
powder processes at this time and certainly the end result will either be
lighter or stronger.

What does work w/ 3d printing and casting is printing your model in PLA or
whatever, then sand casting around it, at least if its small. If its big you
still win on time (and probably cost) using traditional woodworking to make
the model.

------
gregpilling
This company will 3d print a wax, then lost-wax cast that out of titanium. I
don't know the price. They make PING golf clubs among other things.

[http://www.dolphincasting.com/about.htm](http://www.dolphincasting.com/about.htm)

A friend was quoted $14 per pound for steel, use that as a reference - about
25x the cost of raw steel.

~~~
tylermac1
The company I work for does Titanium DMLS. Can get a free automated quote too.
[http://www.protolabs.com/fineline](http://www.protolabs.com/fineline)

------
fit2rule
These guys have some Ti-capable technology currently flying under the radar,
and are worth watching if you're in the market for an affordable, cost-
effective solution to 3d printing metals:

[http://shop.auroralabs3d.com/pages/about-
us](http://shop.auroralabs3d.com/pages/about-us)

~~~
chrisbennet
The surface finish on the parts on their web site looks very, very rough -
like coral.

